# Wayward Pines



## Number Six (Aug 7, 2011)

Anybody getting into this one? Although it is the type of show I am typically drawn to, I really only gave it a look because it's the latest attempt at redemption by M. Night Shyamalan. It seems a bit borrowed from _Under the Dome_ and _The Leftovers_ without really going anywhere. I bailed after a couple of episodes. My favorite thing was the kooky nurse character, which also reminds me of something that I can't quite put my finger on.


----------



## Galaxie6411 (Aug 26, 2007)

I like it, I went ahead and read what the spoiler is and think it actually makes it even better knowing ahead of time what is going on. Even knowing that it is still a watch within 24 hours of air time show.


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

I read the book so I know how it is going end. Looking forward to book two in the trilogy.


----------



## mrro82 (Sep 12, 2012)

I'm really into this. Every week gets more sinister. Kinda wish the sheriff would have stuck around longer though. He was a good character.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Number Six said:


> Anybody getting into this one? Although it is the type of show I am typically drawn to, I really only gave it a look because it's the latest attempt at redemption by M. Night Shyamalan. It seems a bit borrowed from _Under the Dome_ and _The Leftovers_ without really going anywhere. I bailed after a couple of episodes. My favorite thing was the kooky nurse character, which also reminds me of something that I can't quite put my finger on.


I'm into it, but totally confused on the scenario. Between the time issue and the creatures, I'm not even sure they're on Earth. Except that the sheriff sabotage the wife car in the good ole USA.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I haven't decided what to make of it yet... I like it enough so far to keep going, and I like some of the regulars on the show. It has the feel, though, of something that will go off the rails at some point and disappoint me with how it ends. I hope I'm wrong about that part.


----------



## makaiguy (Sep 24, 2007)

Number Six said:


> My favorite thing was the kooky nurse character, which also reminds me of something that I can't quite put my finger on.


Nurse Ratched in _One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest_, perhaps?


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

makaiguy said:


> Nurse Ratched in _One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest_, perhaps?


Yep, that is who she reminds of too.


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

Very much enjoying it, I haven't looked up spoilers.


----------



## Kentstater (Jun 18, 2004)

I see a few nods to the original "The Prisoner".
The telephones, the umbrellas(at least in the first episode), the FBI, ok not the secret service but close.
And most important the main character is "special" for some unknown reason.


----------



## 1953 (Feb 7, 2006)

From the very first eposoide I saw links to "The Prisoner". So many quirks in the show have us wondering what is going to happen next.


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

Like _The Whispers_, I am skeptical that this will underwhelm in the end. But I am liking the journey.

It seems like an interesting approach to be


Spoiler



killing off top-billed great actors like Terrence Howard and Julia Lewis early on


 (and a little sad to see the always breathtaking Carla Guigino finally starting to hit the wall), but this show has as good a cast as any show I can think of. I have no idea where they shot this, but the town is gorgeous, as is the architecture.

I have been a big fan of Matt Dillon for a very long time. Not forever, because at first I was not happy that another young punk actor stole a name from an iconic TV character just to get noticed; I was all set to hate him. Then I saw _Drugstore Cowboy_. He elevates everything he has ever been in. This guy is as good as it gets, and he is carrying this show on his back.

Oh, look at that...new ep on right now.


----------



## Virginian (Jun 14, 2006)

I started reading the book and was very disappointed, 50 boring pages decsribing the _protagonist_ running through the woods and climbing. TV show is much, much better.


----------



## Virginian (Jun 14, 2006)

Well, the last episode was outstanding! Forget the book, nothing even close!


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

Virginian said:


> Well, the last episode was outstanding! Forget the book, nothing even close!


I agree. If I remember correctly that more or less how the first book ended.


----------



## Virginian (Jun 14, 2006)

yosoyellobo said:


> I agree. If I remember correctly that more or less how the first book ended.


Adding a plot line with the children was brilliant.


----------



## Galaxie6411 (Aug 26, 2007)

Kind of gave me a Children of the Corn feeling after that ep. Should be an easy leap to, " we don't need adults around because we are the first generation"


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

I love this series and appreciate we get answers fairly quickly rather than them dragging out the entire season.

Regarding the most recent episode, one thing jumped out at me and I'm hoping this is explained soon:



Spoiler



In Ep 1 the agent played by Carla Gugino said she was in Wayward Pines for 12 years, so Wayward Pines has been around at least that long. However, 12 years later the school is still indoctrinating the first generation of students, with Ethan as student 111 being let in on the town secret. When did the school start this special program? if it was as long ago as 12 years, those students would now be in their twenties, making them adults, so does that change anything? Or if the school only started recently, why? What took them so long?


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Got a Q - How did the Sheriff sabotage the wife car? Or I should say how did he go back in time to do the deed?


----------



## trainman (Jan 9, 2008)

Drucifer said:


> Got a Q - How did the Sheriff sabotage the wife car? Or I should say how did he go back in time to do the deed?


Pretty sure the answer is...



Spoiler



He didn't go back in time. We thought we were seeing scenes that were taking place simultaneously with what was happening in Wayward Pines. But what we were actually seeing were flashbacks. The sheriff was "in" on the plan as a "recruiter"; he was frozen and thawed out about 2000 years later, just like everyone else.


----------



## prushing (Feb 14, 2007)

Drew2k said:


> I love this series and appreciate we get answers fairly quickly rather than them dragging out the entire season.
> 
> Regarding the most recent episode, one thing jumped out at me and I'm hoping this is explained soon:
> 
> ...


She also hasn't aged in those years. The kid recognizes her, so does the mother. I don't think time is the same for everyone. They appear to be from 2014/15 our time, but have been in Wayward different periods of time.



Drucifer said:


> Got a Q - How did the Sheriff sabotage the wife car? Or I should say how did he go back in time to do the deed?





trainman said:


> Pretty sure the answer is...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think he either did go back in time or there is a way through the phones to communicate with the past.

Sent from my KFTHWI using Tapatalk


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Assuming we haven't been lied to... prior to "The Truth" they couldn't have labelled those "past" events as flashbacks or it would have been a dead giveaway that the other stuff was in the "future"... Now that we know that, if we know that, then I would assume they could start labeling anything else as flashbacks or put dates on those scenes. It's a tough thing, to keep that kind of secret in a story that you want to tell flashbacks.

So the easy answer is, anything you thought was happening simultaneously, was not... it happened a long time ago. It's like when I flip from live NBA basketball to another channel showing Gilligan's Island... I didn't suddenly travel in time, I'm just seeing something really old on the other channel.


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

The biggest hole in this is Dr. Jenkins/David Pincher. He appears exactly the same age in scenes in WP, and in scenes back at the FBI headquarters, which is NOT in WP. I think there might have even been a telephone conversation either to or from him that we saw both sides of, from WP, and from the FBI. No flashbacks there.

Of course we don't really know if Jenkins/Pincher are the same person. They appear to be, but I still can't tell the Olsen twins apart, either. Jenkins could be a clone.

I also have a bit of trouble with a circa 2015 helicopter appearing as the vehicle of choice in 4028.

That said, don't try to get between me and my HDTV on Thursday.


----------



## prushing (Feb 14, 2007)

TomCat said:


> I also have a bit of trouble with a circa 2015 helicopter appearing as the vehicle of choice in 4028.
> 
> That said, don't try to get between me and my HDTV on Thursday.


Haha, I thought the same thing. So its 4028 and they have a chopper, guns, etc that are from 2015. Plus the collected cars that had dust on them, but the door handles, interior, etc were still fine over 2000 years later. No way those car doors open after sitting dried out for that long.

Just have to overlook that stuff and enjoy the story.


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

Well, it is M. Knight Shyalaman after all, deeply mixed up into this as EP. He fooled us once pretty cleverly with Bruce Willis. We saw him have dinner in a restaurant (or at least we thought we did) with his wife, who appeared to be ignoring him on purpose as he pleaded with her. But he really wasn't there, as it turns out, which is the actual reason why she did not acknowledge him. They staged it so the chair was already pulled out so we didn't see anyone move a chair (which would be difficult if not impossible for a dead guy).

And of course the kid who shot him? Played by a young Donnie Wahlberg.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

TomCat said:


> The biggest hole in this is Dr. Jenkins/David Pincher. He appears exactly the same age in scenes in WP, and in scenes back at the FBI headquarters, which is NOT in WP. I think there might have even been a telephone conversation either to or from him that we saw both sides of, from WP, and from the FBI. No flashbacks there.
> 
> Of course we don't really know if Jenkins/Pincher are the same person. They appear to be, but I still can't tell the Olsen twins apart, either. Jenkins could be a clone.
> 
> ...


But... the good doctor would have frozen himself once he got things setup... even if all that took a few years, he would still look the same when he was frozen. Also, no reason why he had to be the first one woken up either.... His plan could have involved waking up people needed to maintain the city first, and he was only woken when/as needed. Julia Lewis' character thought it was 1999, so he must have been at this a long time before we first see him in 2014.

Not sure why the helicopter has caused people problems. Helicopters would be good for what they do. No place for a runway in a small town like that to have other airplanes...



prushing said:


> Haha, I thought the same thing. So its 4028 and they have a chopper, guns, etc that are from 2015. Plus the collected cars that had dust on them, but the door handles, interior, etc were still fine over 2000 years later. No way those car doors open after sitting dried out for that long.
> 
> Just have to overlook that stuff and enjoy the story.


I don't understand how people will accept that the population was in suspended animation BUT not accept that technology could be also preserved.

Keep a "clean room" that would preserve most aging and rust and so forth of materials. Vacuum seal that room and you're pretty good. The harder part to get around would be the breakdown of oil and gasoline... unless they had some way to "freeze" that like they do the people to preserve them for the future.


----------



## prushing (Feb 14, 2007)

So we got a lot of answers.

No time travel. The scenes in 2014 took place then, so the disappearances were done by the dead sheriff. Then everyone was put in stasis pods and set to wake up 2000 years later.

Technology is the same because everything was stored in 2014.

Tried to tell everyone when they woke up, but they couldn't handle it. So this is the B group.

Interesting right now. Not sure if everything will remain in this time or if they will jump into the future. Could open it for future seasons depending on how it ends.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

The show is a lot less interesting with everything known.


----------



## mrro82 (Sep 12, 2012)

I disagree. I think with the faction inside the town about to blow a hole in that wall it's about to get real interesting. If they succeed there might not be a group c. Game over.


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

Drucifer said:


> The show is a lot less interesting with everything known.


I'm not sure we know that yet, because the last two eps were basically exposition, explaining what is going on. Necessary, but other than blowing our minds, not really good television drama. But now they have the ability to move forward dramatically, unhampered by the mystery, so it might get better, except "the faction" seems a little boring.

This is the problem with keeping folks in the dark. _The Whispers_ is keeping us in the dark, and that is compelling that there is a mystery, but the mystery cant be the reason why we watch, that's not enough. So it does not work when they rely on the mystery as a crutch. Especially when the reveal happens, and it was not worth your time. Then you just feel cheated and betrayed, and hope the writers quit the business.

But the reveal here was pretty great. If they can capitalize on the new setting and use that to make good eps, they might get the audience to keep growing, and get renewed.

What was unusual about this show is that the mystery is set up for four eps, then revealed in the next two, then the next 4 will be based on the reveal. Usually, a mystery has little reveals all along, like peeling layers of an onion, and maybe a big reveal near the end. That is a tried and true literary technique, but cliched. This was fresh, and different.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Well, I can't believe teenagers can take it, but all the alduts will go into dispair and end their lives. And yet they do not go into dispair living fake lives.

It like any news of alien life today will doom the world to chaos as every civilized person will go on a rampage.


----------



## prushing (Feb 14, 2007)

Drucifer said:


> Well, I can't believe teenagers can take, but all the alduts will go into dispair and end their lives. And yet not go into dispair living fake lives.
> 
> It like any news of alien life today will doom the world to chaos as every civilized person will go on a rampage.


I think could be part of season 2, depending on what happens in the rest of the episodes. I haven't read the books, so hopefully it is good.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Drucifer said:


> Well, I can't believe teenagers can take it, but all the alduts will go into dispair and end their lives. And yet they do not go into dispair living fake lives.
> 
> It like any news of alien life today will doom the world to chaos as every civilized person will go on a rampage.


Without buying the premise 100%...

Imagine you are taken prisoner in a foreign country against your will... you think people are probably looking for you and want to get home. You would have motivation to survive and get back home to your family and friends. But if you could be shown/proven that your home and family and friends no longer existed... where's your incentive to fight/resist the fake environment?

That's what they are playing on here, essentially.


----------



## trainman (Jan 9, 2008)

prushing said:


> I think could be part of season 2, depending on what happens in the rest of the episodes. I haven't read the books, so hopefully it is good.


Based on statements by the producers, there's definitely not going to be a second season; everything that's been said is that this is just a 10-episode miniseries that covers the events in all three of the books.


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

Stewart Vernon said:


> ...That's what they are playing on here, essentially.


We got it. But I agree with Drucifer on this one. They are hanging a lot on this premise that children are this malleable and can accept and adapt while adults can't, and are stuck in their ways. If that is the strategy, it is supremely over-simplified, not well-thought out, and probably doomed. Children placed in this position would have a huge handicap _beyond the fact that they are children_ and have not developed life skills, which is that they love their parents, and so there would be a giant conflict that would be much more stressful to them than adults having to face a huge change in their strategy for survival.

It seems more like that thin premise is conveniently manufactured for further plot manipulation. If they turn this into _Children Of The Corn_, it doesn't deserve a second season.


----------



## mrro82 (Sep 12, 2012)

I think the doctor will be forced to tell the faction members what's going on to save themselves and the entire group.


----------



## Kentstater (Jun 18, 2004)

I am not buying the premise that the Doctor is telling the truth, or at least the whole truth.
I was suspicious when he let the new sheriff go outside, I think that was staged.

"No one is so haplessly enslaved as those who falsely believe they are free" Goethe


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

I just watched the first episode and thought this was Fox's answer to the "Under the Dome" popular attention span.

Does this have better guts than that silly thing?


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

Never mind.
I started watching the second episode and then was thinking about work....
I can't do it.
Too much Dome and Twin Peaks


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Waaaaay better than Dome, more interesting than TP.


----------



## Virginian (Jun 14, 2006)

armophob said:


> I just watched the first episode and thought this was Fox's answer to the "Under the Dome" popular attention span.
> 
> Does this have better guts than that silly thing?


Absolutely!


----------



## makaiguy (Sep 24, 2007)

I almost quit it after the first couple of episodes. Glad I stuck with it.


----------



## prushing (Feb 14, 2007)

Ending was good and then terrible. They didn't go into any details at all, just skipped to this is Wayward Pines now.

Sent from my KFTHWI


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Well, no way youth only can run things smoothly.


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

Will there be a second season? I hope so


----------



## Getteau (Dec 20, 2007)

great series until the final 2 minutes and then it had a horrible ending.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Every indication is that it was a mini-series and that was the ending. And I thought the ending was consistent with human nature as I understand it.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Yeah, it was a downer ending... but kinda realistic and certainly plausible for the characters established within this show.

I found myself wondering, frankly, if the "group A" experiment hadn't actually gone differently than Pilcher told... I mean, he was the one telling it, and he was the one megalomaniacal enough to want to scrub group B for no real reason and start over again... wouldn't surprise me if he's responsible for the earlier failure as well.


----------



## makaiguy (Sep 24, 2007)

phrelin said:


> Every indication is that it was a mini-series and that was the ending.


But they did announce it at the beginning as the "season finale".


----------



## Virginian (Jun 14, 2006)

Drucifer said:


> Well, no way youth only can run things smoothly.


Don't underestimate youth, they have guts and determination.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Virginian said:


> Don't underestimate youth, they have guts and determination.


As long as everything works, but throw one monkey wrench into the mix that smooth running ship will become very rocky. And judging by the leadership already shown, it wouldn't take a very big wrench.


----------



## dennispap (Feb 1, 2007)

Warning there are spoilers for season 1 in the article in case you haven't seen the ending.

http://deadline.com/2015/07/wayward-pines-m-night-shyamalan-tv-debut-season-2-1201483711/


----------



## thxultra (Feb 1, 2005)

dennispap said:


> Warning there are spoilers for season 1 in the article in case you haven't seen the ending.
> 
> http://deadline.com/2015/07/wayward-pines-m-night-shyamalan-tv-debut-season-2-1201483711/


Really hoping they can do a second season. Also hope if they do they don't kill the show like what happened to Under the Dome. Under the Dome was great the first season but this year has just been awful.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

*Fox's 'Wayward Pines' Renewed for Second Season* according to The Hollywood Reporter.



> The drama will be back for a second season of 10 episodes in summer 2016 and will see the series pick up after the events of the season-one finale, when.... (spoiler)


----------

